# Renting: What's included? What's not?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Wading into the renting pool I note that there is rent and in addition what I presume to be the equivalent of "condo fees". Beyond that, what should I expect for my money? Water? Electricity? Gas? If these basic utilities aren't included how does one go about acquiring them and does doing so take the equivalent of the three months that a friend needed to get a telephone installed?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything is possible, from bare-wall apartments which do not even have kitchen cabinets/sink/appliances (literally, just pipes and wires sticking out from the wall) to fully-furnished move-in ready.

Utilities are usually but not always extra. Sometimes they are in your landlord's name and he backcharges you for the cost, other times you get them in your own name. The same for other fees.

As I said, almost anything is possible.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The only time you'll have utilities included are

1) Common areas. Heating/lighting of staircases or lobby areas

2) If the building has a common heating system. Beware this can bring it's own problems.

Getting a phone installed shouldn't take that long. Especially these days. But if you're in a rural area or an area that never had land lines then it can take longer. These days most people don't bother with landlines. The only reason anybody has a landline of one form or other is for data.

You basically need to contact the provider of choice and sign a contract. For water this is easy because each area will only have one. For gas,electric and phone you'll need to pick one. Usually you pay a small deposit if you don't have the bill automatically paid for example from your bank account. If you're using a real estate agent they can normally do all the legwork to setup utilities.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Speaking of agents. keep in mind that most charge an initial fee equal to one-month's rent plus (sometimes) additional "expenses". And, most will charge the same fee, or possibly, a reduced fee, when the lease is renewed.


----------

